# "Is that a really tall greyhound?"



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Just wanted to share some pics of my very skinny lady. This is after 3 weeks (off and on) of diarrhea. :frown: Hoping she will gain weight soon. We are at about 1.25% (chicken only) and proceeding slowly.

Poor skinnie Minnie. Looking at her hurts me!










Very prominent chest bone: 









Spine: 









Ribs/waist:







She came to us roughly ~10 lbs underweight already, so she did not need to lose even an OUNCE. :frown: I hope she can put some meat on her bones soon!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

She will start gaining and it will be good weight. She is a lovely girl and you are doing a great job. I think you will see the most imporvement once you get to beef. The chicken and fat will start to bulk her up. I love her merling. I have a friend with a blue merle male and black female. They are so beautiful.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/raw-feeding/9955-really-tall-greyhound.html

i think this is what minnie's mom is concerned about.....and the transition is going very slowly...


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

First off...she is BEAUTIFUL!!!

I LOVE your avatar with her beautiful face, but she is over all just BEAUTIFUL!!:biggrin: 

Like Liz said, you WILL see her gain!:smile: Obviously she has a more sensitave stomach then most, and kudos to you for keeping with it and helping your beautiful deer sized pet carnivore!:biggrin1:

:hug: It will get better!! You will (soon hopefully) look back on these pictures and not believe that they are even her!!!:happy:


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Greyhound? Not at all - all I see is a beautiful Dane who soon will be just the right weight and so healthy. When we fed kibble I had some scrawny collie teens who looked like they were anorexic. Raw really changes things just be patient and ingore comment from people who don't know or understand


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

My boyfriend is neither pro or against raw....he kind of just goes with it because he knows how much research I have put in. He is concerned about how slow her transition is going and how much weight she has lost...and bought a bag of Orijen..."in case you change your mind" he said. He frets about her skinniness too...although I have told him he's not allowed to say anything to me -- for fear he throws me into another crying jag!!

I know raw is the way to go and she has benefitted in small ways so far.....I just hate seeing her so darn skinny. I know I'm REALLLLLY sensitive, so I'm trying to grow thicker skin!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I think she is beautiful! She has soulful eyes. She will put on weight eventually and be fine. She's just a sensitive girl. 

She could be the opposite extreme and be like poor Shade who now has to lose 20 pounds because he took to raw immediately and porked up like a balloon!


----------



## maplewood (Apr 14, 2011)

How old is she?

I know alot of griant breeds will go through a faze when young where they just won't keep weight on.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i have to say that ever since the zukes incident, the diet has been pristine....first she went down to stripped backs....and when the stools solidified, went to a stripped down back in the a.m., a stripped leg quarter in the afternoon, and a stripped back in the evening.

then she had three days of solid stools and a bit of meat was added back in to the quarters and now minnie is having loose stools...

correct me if i'm wrong...but if it's not diarrhea, just a loose stool or two per day, shouldn't the diet remain the same and to continue the 1.25 pounds.....exercise as usual....and the stools should firm up as time goes by....


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

She is a year and 8 months -- and I think she is going through a bit of a growth spurt on top of it all.

Re is dead on about our current predicament. She had 1 very mucousy poo today and 1 soupy one. That was after adding in some muscle meat last night (a small strip that had previously been cut off -- probably an inch or so long and not very thick). 

Could lack of exercise loosen up poo? Our walk got cut short yesterday because we got caught in the rain....just throwing that out there. I'm not sure of regular, moderate exercise's effect on poo. As usual, she has had no treats.

We are going soooooo sloowwwwwwwwwwww, but I'm trying to be patient!


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

She will put the weight on eventually, you just gotta be patient (and I know you are). It took Louis a LONG time to put weight on, and he's tiny...so it's not like he needed that much. Once you get into beef...and then especially organs and heart, it will happen a lot quicker. But then you have to take it slow because those are also the things that cause tummy issues, and of course I know you know that :smile: 

Patience!!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh my gosh...I just got home after sitting in my boyfriends driveway trying to figure out whats wrong with my car and a neighbor we know well came walking up. He pet Coles dog Pooper and asked if we even feed her. Cole was all, "Well, Kelly feeds her a raw diet and she eats at least 2 lbs a day" I have been giving her a lot more lately...But we had a hiccup too and she had diarrhea for a week. She was looking awesome before but now is super skinny because she loses weight fast. :/ I know how you feel!


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

CavePaws said:


> Oh my gosh...I just got home after sitting in my boyfriends driveway trying to figure out whats wrong with my car and a neighbor we know well came walking up. He pet Coles dog Pooper and asked if we even feed her. Cole was all, "Well, Kelly feeds her a raw diet and she eats at least 2 lbs a day" I have been giving her a lot more lately...But we had a hiccup too and she had diarrhea for a week. She was looking awesome before but now is super skinny because she loses weight fast. :/ I know how you feel!


Post pics of Pooper so I feel less alone! ;-)


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

She'll fatten up don't worry. Love her coloring, I have a thing for merles!!!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

k! I will when my mom get home with the camera. :] My phone takes really crumby pictures. :[


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Goodness, I do believe this is not the best age for a Dane weight wise - I am not sure on the stools but some of it is her age also.


----------



## danecolor (Nov 22, 2010)

our girl was a little skeleton when we first adopted her too. we did not stress or feel guilt over it though, we just fed her the best diet we knew how at the time and she grew and filled out into the lovely girl she is today. stick with it and try not to worry too much. it will all work out :wink:

Riley, still "drunk" after her spay:








a little good food and she was still boney:















now, at almost five years of age, you would never know she weighed only 87lbs at one point in her life:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

is it remotely possible that someone well meaning is slipping minnie something on the sly?


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't think so....I think he knows I'd kill him.  I am now wondering if the back I gave her had some hidden organs. I was cutting some up today (removing skin/fat) and while our butcher is generally METICULOUS about cleaning them out thoroughly, one of them had quite a few guts still. :shocked: I think I would have noticed if it were really loaded, but maybe a little piece of organ escaped my eye....

That is my current hypothesis. 2 bad poos today.....so I think we'll press on with her current feeding schedule of 1.25 lbs. Also - she is absolutely going through a growth spurt.......she is almost a whole inch taller than when I last measured her in June.... I thought she was pretty much done growing height-wise!!! Also she's begging all the flipping time....which is something she has NEVER done before...even when she was eating even less food. 

Thank you for your great pics, Danecolor -- I feel SO much better.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

I think I found the culprit....could it be chicken kidneys? Like I said, our butcher is usually very thorough about this......but in the same bag (he bags 2-3 backs in one bag), I was cutting up another back and found two paired little brownish sacks -- which I'm guessing are kidneys (stuck behind the ribcage, somewhat difficult to remove, and likely pretty potent for a newbie, huh?)


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Here's a few pics of chicken organs, hopefully it helps, sometimes they're buried under a layer of fat too and are a bit tricky to find.

All, the red stuff in the middle is kidney










If you look where the spine is, you can see some kidney hidden in there.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

ok...so clean the backs and quarters of any thing red...great pics...

and keep in mind that this dog has been badly used, forced to have a litter at 9 months.....she is still recovering from that....especially since she is only a year and a half....


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone and thank you 3musketeers for the great pic. Like I said, our butcher usually does a great job of cleaning out the organs and I am usually pretty thorough about checking too...but these ones were really hiding underneath some rib bones and meat. Glad I found it. She's still having a bit of diarrhea today, but I hope she's on the mend soon.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

She. Is. Beautiful. But of course you already knew that. :biggrin:

You will see the weight gain. It's a long road, but it comes. Annie did the same thing, she was crazy skinny before raw, then dropped even more weight during the transition, and now she is PERFECT. It just takes a long time for some dogs. Stick to it, it will be worth it. I promise. 

...and post pictures of her more often, will ya?!


----------

